# Is that about right?



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the GT5K with the 25 horse kohler and 6sp tranny. It consumes about 1.5 gallons of gas an hour.. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That doesn't sound too far out of line. My 17 hp Kawasaki in my F525 burns about a gallon per hour.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds a little high to me. I was out mowing for 2 hours this afternoon and I know I didn't use 3 gallons.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

prumors…

How much grass are you taking off the top ? (1”-1-1/2” or 2”)

I have a GT5000 and use about a gallon an hour during the slow to 
moderate growth cutting periods. It’s been cool and rainy in NY so 
far this spring and the lawn’s growth hasn’t really kicked in. 
When things heat up a bit (not too hot) and the cut takes off 1-1/2 to 
2 in, then the Kohler will suck up more than a gallon an hour.


agree...

Glad to see you getting seat time again. (Don't over-do it)


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I am taking off less than a inch. I am cutting every 4 to 5 days. I am taking off so little the mower never knows it. It takes right at 5 gallons to cut my place. Prior to the GT5K I was using my 8n with 5' finishing mower, used about 2.5 gallons a cut.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *prumors…
> 
> agree...
> ...


I'm following doctors orders.....and being careful...you can only spend so much time sitting around looking at what needs doing


----------

